# 2000 540i vs. 2001



## tpetty (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a used 540i. I'm leaning toward the manual transmission, for a little more fun, but not dead set on that. I think I can afford either a 2000 or 2001. Obviously, the 2000 is a little cheaper.

Are there any dramatic differences between these model years? Any reason to buy a 2001 with "moderate" miles over a 2000 with "low" miles? The only real difference I've discovered thus far is that xenon headlights became standard in 2001? The nearest BMW dealer is hours away - so I don't have a lot of "in person" experience with the differerent model years. Any help appreciated. THanks.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

tpetty said:


> I'm looking to buy a used 540i. I'm leaning toward the manual transmission, for a little more fun, but not dead set on that. I think I can afford either a 2000 or 2001. Obviously, the 2000 is a little cheaper.
> 
> Are there any dramatic differences between these model years? Any reason to buy a 2001 with "moderate" miles over a 2000 with "low" miles? The only real difference I've discovered thus far is that xenon headlights became standard in 2001? The nearest BMW dealer is hours away - so I don't have a lot of "in person" experience with the differerent model years. Any help appreciated. THanks.


2001 - new bumper, angel eye xenons (xenons were standard in '00 as well), clear celis taillights, brake pads/rotors part of maintenance warranty, park distance control available front/back instead of just back, in-dash CD option, new/better NAV screen, probably a bunch of others I don't remember.

Cosmetically speaking, there is a fairly significant difference.

Bill


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

BillP said:


> 2001 - new bumper, angel eye xenons (xenons were standard in '00 as well), clear celis taillights, brake pads/rotors part of maintenance warranty, park distance control available front/back instead of just back, in-dash CD option, new/better NAV screen, probably a bunch of others I don't remember.
> 
> Cosmetically speaking, there is a fairly significant difference.
> 
> Bill


nice~

2001- you get the painted mouldings all the way around, clear side markers, M5 front grill became standard for 01-03 e39 models, what else? :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

waapples said:


> nice~
> 
> 2001- you get the painted mouldings all the way around, clear side markers, M5 front grill became standard for 01-03 e39 models, what else? :thumbup:


HIGH gloss trim in the 540 sports (at least).









BillP said:


> brake pads/rotors part of maintenance warranty,


On my 2000, as well.


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

The Celis tail lights on 2001 are LED for the rear and rear side markers (not the brake lights though) so no regular replacment needed.

One thing to mention, check out the headlights on both, as my adjusters were broken on the Xenon angel eyes (they were aimed too low without being able to adjust them). Just push on the area where the bulb goes (when off as it is high voltage), if they swing freely, they are broken (expensive to fix, $1400 at dealer as whole unit has to be replaced on 2001 and up, 2000 and under an adjuster can be replaced). If they barely move, they are fine (dont push too hard or they will break).


Also you can tell when you hit a hard bump, the headlights will wobble the pattern at night (if broken), if not they are ok. The easier way and more reliable is to push on the bulb area (push down).

I would go for the 2001 just for the angel eyes (so many replace the headlights on the 2000 and before just to get this look). However, I like the black body side molding, but I seem to be in the minority around here.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

E39spd said:


> The Celis tail lights on 2001 are LED for the rear and rear side markers (not the brake lights though) so no regular replacment needed.
> 
> One thing to mention, check out the headlights on both, as my adjusters were broken on the Xenon angel eyes (they were aimed too low without being able to adjust them). Just push on the area where the bulb goes (when off as it is high voltage), if they swing freely, they are broken (expensive to fix, $1400 at dealer as whole unit has to be replaced on 2001 and up, 2000 and under an adjuster can be replaced). If they barely move, they are fine (dont push too hard or they will break).
> 
> ...


i have found a cure for this,
i just used the cable ties, ran around the ballast & the high beam bulb connector area, if you tighten up then the beam will shoot up high & if you less tighten up the cable tie, the light beam will shoot up where you want, make sure to compare with other e39 w/ xenon equipped cars.

i bought my xenon headlights for hella cheap but found out the reason why they were so cheap was because of the broken headlight adjusters. i've thought about how to fix this darn issue, and i came up with the idea of using the cable ties to run around the ballast & high beam bulb connector area.

good luck!


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> HIGH gloss trim in the 540 sports (at least).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... i guess it matters of personal taste, but i rather have non-glossy trim on my car.

just my $.02 :thumbup:


----------



## tms0425 (Mar 14, 2004)

I faced the same dilemma ('00 vs. '01). I was less concerned about cosmetics (lights, etc.), ended up with a 35k mi. '00 about a month ago and have been thrilled with it. You really can't lose either way. If you were really bent on having the AE and CELIS anyway, then definitely go for the '01.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

waapples said:


> well... i guess it matters of personal taste, but i rather have non-glossy trim on my car.
> 
> just my $.02 :thumbup:


To each his own. Thats what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

*Nice Shine!!!*



PropellerHead said:


> HIGH gloss trim in the 540 sports (at least).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your Titanium Silver in the pic? How to you get it so shiny and reflective? What products, what steps?
Thanks
fw


----------



## tpetty (Apr 27, 2004)

A great thing about BMW's for the 5 series owner is the slow depreciation - the same thing that's tough for me (buyer) looking for a used 5 series. I won't be ready to buy until summer/fall - have you guys found that the used 540's take a larger depreciation hit in the fall - with the release of the new model year making everything else "one year older?" If that's the case, I can definately wait until the '05 models are out to buy a used 540. Thanks.


----------

